# Solved: x64 print drivers on x86 server



## galoryber (Mar 16, 2010)

I have an '03 server as our print server. we have several 7 x64 clients. Up until today, all the x64 clients have had printer drivers installed locally, pointing to the IP of the printers throughout the office to allow them to print.

Today I found that I can add x64 drivers to the x86 server allowing me to forget about installing all print drivers locally on x64 clients (woohoo!) ... with an exception...

We have a Ricoh MP C4000, that downloaded and extracted gives me a single .inf file that I can put on the x86 server allowing x64 clients to install the printer from our print server instead of locally. That's great, but the HP8150dn that we have isn't so forgiving. That driver, downloaded and extracted, wants to run an installation for the driver to get installed, which won't run on the x86 machine obviously, and the extracted files leave me with about 2 dozen different .inf's

I found this http://blogs.technet.com/b/askperf/...allation-on-32-bit-versus-64-bit-servers.aspx which seems pretty helpful as far as x64 installation onto a x86 server, but I can't select a single .inf for this HP 8150.... or maybe I can? you tell me?

Any thoughts on getting this 7 x64 printer driver onto my '03 x86 server?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Under the printer properties for the printer you are trying to install the x64 bit drivers on you need to go to sharing tab and click the additional drivers button, check x64 and point the install to the location of the drivers. I am sure HP would have a standalone driver on their site instead of an installation program.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

And if they don't, delete your temp directory, open the exe for the install, then navigate to the temp directory and you will find a folder of the extracted install which will contain the drivers.


----------



## galoryber (Mar 16, 2010)

I didn't see anything available from HP as far as standalone drivers go, and the installation file produces / extracts several different driver files so choosing one from the extracted would be hit or miss. ... But!

I found that I could install the drivers on a x64 machine and then use printer manager to "transfer" those x64 drivers to my x86 server. 

Now do to it for the rest of the printers in the building... Thanks again!


----------

